# Chevy's i7 build



## chevy350 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Here's the run-down of the new toy and some pics, not the greatest since they're taken by my awesome cell phone lol but you can kinda get the idea  *

*Case- Antec 300

CPU- Intel Core i7 2600K

CPU Cooler- Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus ( 2-120mm)

Motherboard- MSI P67A-GD65

Memory- Corsair XMS3 1600 8Gb kit (2x4Gb)@ 9-9-9-24 1.65v

Video- VisionTek HD6950 2Gb

Monitor- AOC 22'' @1920x1080

Sound- Onboard 5.1

DVD Drive- LG 22x GH22NS30 SATA

Power Supply- Thermaltake TR2 RX 750w

HD- WD Caviar Black 500Gb main, Seagate 250Gb storage*


----------



## chevy350 (Mar 13, 2011)

Went with a B3 MSI P67A-GD65 after reading up on them, and being that ASUS still hadn't answered or sent me anything regarding my replacement request. Micro had these in so I swapped and haven't looked back lol


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 13, 2011)

chevy350 said:


> Here's the run-down of the new toy and some pics, not the greatest since they're taken by my awesome cell phone lol but you can kinda get the idea
> 
> Case- Antec 300
> 
> ...





sounds fun, let us know how high you can clock it, also pics are not bad for a mobile


----------



## chevy350 (Mar 13, 2011)

so far I've gotten 4.5 stable but prolly have to play a bit more to go higher


----------

